# do you wear safety glasses when shooting?



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

​
*do you wear safety glasses while shooting*

always7233.64%usually2913.55%occasionally2210.28%rarely2411.21%never6731.31%


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

do you wear safety glasses when shooting?


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Apparently your supposed to in archery too, but I've never seen it, I have some I might use if I'm doing something experimental or I'm a bit wary of whats going to happen but for everyday shooting, nope.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I use safety goggles over my glasses or my face shield.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i wear glasses and they are safety glass


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I never wear safety glasses. Been shooting for 10+ years. No issues.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

YEP!!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, Always!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't shot yet as I don't have a slingshot but that should change soon, and I will always be wearing
safety glasses and probably a glove.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

ive been shooting for two years,have never worn glasses,and never had an accident.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely. The way I see it, you can shoot for years and years and nothing ever happens and then one day...something happens. I personally don't even want to risk it.

I have a nice pair of yellow tinted Beretta shooting glasses I got shortly after I bought my XD-45 to keep with firing range regs. I wear them every time and I'm happy to have them.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

well when you say never you are just opening the door why chance it and loose the eye or just the sight now more shooting just not worth it


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Most definately. www.esseyepro.com


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I know I should but I usually don't.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

If you do not, you are an idiot! PERIOD.

God only gave one set of eyes dont risk damage or losing your sight.

This coming from somebody who has lived with 1.5 eyeballs for their entire life.....


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

If it's not my safety glasses it's my sunglasses which are impact resisitant with side protection. The moment it takes to slip them on is well worth it. Even a snapped band can do damage if caught right into the eye.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I had a band snap at the fork. It snapped back and knocked my glasses off and gave me a whack under my eye. That is why the goggles or face shield for me.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont aim so there is no need because the band is never near my face , i keep the slingshot at chest height and the band / pouch at chest height


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Blue Danube said:


> If you do not, you are an idiot! PERIOD.
> 
> God only gave one set of eyes dont risk damage or losing your sight.
> 
> This coming from somebody who has lived with 1.5 eyeballs for their entire life.....


Not really, like I said archery your supposed to wear safety glasses for the same reason but I've never known someone wear them and never heard of a serious accident, I know my set up well and its not ultra powerful is tapered and not a concerning set up. throughout shooting check my bands for slipping and wear and draw away from the face.. So I've assessed the risk and see serious damage on par as a freak accident. I wonder how many people drive above the speed limit or cycle without a helmet or go surfing etc things that are much more realistic of causing seriois harm, but wear glasses to sling shoot.
In short I don't appreciate being called an idiot for something I've assessed and when I check my gear over throughout shooting. There is always risk but I see it as minimal in my instance.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

No, sadly I do not. There is a lot of truth in the old saying about teaching an old dog new tricks.

Many decades ago, I and all of my friends shot slingshots with willow tree forks ( green ), banded with tire tubing poorly cut with scissors, tied on with butchers string. We shot slingshots made by 10 year old children, without safety glasses. I never heard of any one being injured, but we were lucky in those days.

I do have several pairs of Revision military safety ballistic glasses, that will stop a shotgun blast at 13 feet, my grandsons will wear them, if I'm there watching them. But they're kids and they love the spontaneity of just doing it while the excitement and adrenaline are high. Fortunately, my friend Henry has made us some of his beautiful and well known aluminum wire frames, that will easy any safety concerns that I did have.









Henry has a way of solving problems at the source.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i check my bands also and change them as soon as they look worn.
i hate things on my face,head and hands which is why i dont wear glasses, gloves or hats.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

As with anything you do for a long enough period of time, riding a motorcycle, 4 wheeler or shooting a slingshot,

it is not a matter of if but when you  have the accident. 

Stuff happens my friends.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I wasn't sure to vote always or never. I voted always.

My prescription glasses are safety glass and I am never without those on.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If i was asked,i would always reccomend they be worn. Am I a hypocrit.... yes...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I voted usually because,

When I do my long sessions of shooting I always wear them, but since I fidget with them alot (don't wear glasses normally) I don't wear them when I do a short session for a video.

I realize when I make videos that I should set an example and let viewers know that is the best option for safety purposes, but if I did wear them, making a video would take me forever since that is one distraction that would cause me to do a lot of editing (which I don't like to do, I prefer uncut records







)

Rule of thumb when asked will always be a reply "Yes you SHOULD wear eye protection".

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Not always, but I should.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm into motor and pedal biking.
Rarely ride without THE GEAR. And when I don't wear the gear there's a real feeling of vulnerability.

Only recently has interest in slingshots surfaced. Shooting a slingshot does not put the shooter in much danger, except for the eyes. And the $$$$ investment is soooo minimal.

So the answer, for me, is obvious.


----------



## steveinessex (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont wear them. Using steel ammo it probably makes sense to start wearing them!!


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I couldn't even see my target without my normal 6-1/2 diopter regular glasses, and I always have them on. They are high index plastic, so the lens are extremely strong. Those are what I shoot with.

When anybody else shoots my slingshots, they are not allowed to procede until they are wearing safety glasses(which I always have available) or their normal eyeglasses. If they are not confident in their normal eyeglasses, I have safety goggles that will go over their glasses available. I leave it up to them as to whether they use those over-goggles or just their normal eyeglasses (for adults that is - kids I *make* wear the safety goggles even if they have regular eyeglasses).


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

haertig said:


> I couldn't even see my target without my normal 6-1/2 diopter regular glasses, and I always have them on. They are high index plastic, so the lens are extremely strong. Those are what I shoot with.
> 
> When anybody else shoots my slingshots, they are not allowed to procede until they are wearing safety glasses(which I always have available) or their normal eyeglasses. If they are not confident in their normal eyeglasses, I have safety goggles that will go over their glasses available. I leave it up to them as to whether they use those over-goggles or just their normal eyeglasses (for adults that is - kids I *make* wear the safety goggles even if they have regular eyeglasses).


You are very responsible.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Only over the eyes I want to keep.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I never do but I should.....It only takes one time!

RR


----------



## steveinessex (Nov 4, 2011)

Once when i was 15 i bought new pointed airgun pellets. Applying a 15 year olds logic they were going to penetrate anything and were the next best thing in hunting. At about 3 feet i lines up my gun with an old truck tyre expecting full peneteration of the tyre. On firing the pellet bounced back with such force it parted my hair!!!
I still go a little cold when i think what if was my eye!!


----------



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

This topic is worth revisiting. Interesting that a large number of poll responders don't wear eye protection. I witnessed a good friend of mine lose his right eye from a nail that deflected back into his eye causing permanent eye damage. It was a horrid scene that could have been prevented by using safety glasses. I always wear eye protection for any of the many shooting sports I do. I had one nice set of glasses damaged by bullet frag, 95.00 VS an eye or two. Don't know about how you all feel about this but I will always keep my eyes protected..So when we say "Eyes N Ears" we're going HOT!! you better be covered...
BTW, the dude (in the avatar) at full draw isn't wearing his safety glasses;-o

T


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes it is always worth a bump and revisiting this important safety necessity. You won't reach some, but it's important to know as this forum sees
daily growth that we promote safety and glasses are an important step. I always feel a sense of comfort when glassed, like I told my Son from
the beginning, "don't trust my banding job, wear your glasses, so if it snaps or my board cuts break, you don't get it in the eye!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Just takes one f*ck up and you've munted your dominant eye, which in my case, is my only eye I can see out of properly.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got two pairs of glasses but rarely don them.
Both distort my view.

Sure, we can argue that it only takes one accident - but who knows?

Everything we do is a matter of risk assesment.
I ride a skateboard on nearly flat ground and don't wear a helmet or other protection.
Were I to ride in a skateboard park however, or storm down a hill - you'd better believe I'd be properly suited up.

I don't put a helmet on for bike riding in the park either.
Though if I were to do some serious street riding or mountain biking I certainly would.

I check my bands constantly.
Between shots really.
It's a fork hit that I suppose is the greatest risk.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I shoot with my eyes closed!

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Bought myself a cute pink pair of safety glasses after I bought the slingshot...much better than the ugly ones the hubby has for rifle shooting and which I temporarily borrowed while shooting my 38 one day!


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

of corse i do, i want to keep my eyes.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Most times, except when I'm feeling lazy or invincible







lol


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> I check my bands constantly.
> Between shots really.


Same here, that is an important practice even while wearing safety glasses


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I wasn't sure to vote always or never. I voted always.
> 
> My prescription glasses are safety glass and I am never without those on.


The same for me!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I wear eye protection, although sometimes I do forget to put the glasses on. *embarrassed grin* I have a group of kids at my martial arts studio that I require to use eye protection..... If someone doesn't bring theirs I have them borrow one of mine, or if they really all taken, they're not allowed to shoot. Its a rule they don't quite like, but is much rather have a grumpy kid than one who gets injured.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I drove to my friends house 5 miles away then realized I forgot my glasses. Then went to lowes 2 blocks away and bought more. I would not shoot until I had a pair of glasses.I always wear a glove on my shooting hand too.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue Danube said:


> If you do not, you are an idiot! PERIOD.


Has the jury reached a verdict? LOL.

I wear them, and I am giving away 2 slingshots today, each with a pair of glasses.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I never do, so there.
I don't wear a helmet when I ride a bicycle, either. I do on the motorcycle, though.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*I will not shoot anything without eye protection. Something bad can happen too fast. I would encourage all to not risk your vision for a foolish risk that may not beable to be reversed. *


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

nah i wear glasses they protect me from rebounds or shrapnel


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wearing safety glasses has been such a significant part of shooting on a pistol range over the years, I can't comfortably shoot without them. Not wearing them makes me feel naked.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have two pair, I've only been shooting 3 1/2 months and always use them unless I forget. Once I realize it I put them one...usually a shot or two. I almost feels like something's wrong without them, that's why I notice after a shot or two. It's a part of shooting to me. I fear a broken fork snapping back more than a fork hit ricochet but it doesn't bother me to wear them so why risk it. I am also constantly checking bands, attachments and pouches.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Because I do a lot of wood work and also target shoot, I always have polycarbonate safety lenses installed in my everyday glasses. So I guess that is a yes.


----------



## Moses (Sep 12, 2012)

Safety first!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful weather here lately in B.C, so it's been finding me getting out plinking a fair bit.
Today I ambled out to the range, a 7 or so minute walk from home where I know I'm safe with distances
and ricochet's.

I primarily shoot rocks, but that really doesn't matter much, could have been done with steel, lead, marble
etc. I was really enjoying time with the Boo shooter that Charles gifted back awhile ago. It's an
accurate, pleasant slingshot in which to plink with.

After about 12 or 15 shots into it, I hit the fork! My initial reaction was that "I've broken a band." Lucky,
because that wood with the sharp edge could just have easily*, when* it shot back, hit me in the face
or an eye! That bamboo is sharp stuff.

So... people, wear your glasses!! It would be absolutely tragic to hear of "one" of our over 5,500 hundred
forum members here losing something irreplaceable!







Gonna miss it, but still smiling.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Always when shooting my slingshots! Saw a laminated recurve blowup at a shoot and the poor guy took a solid wack just above his right eye. Unfortunately I never wear protective gear when shooting my bows..it just seems to be an added annoyance that distracts from my concentration. On the other hand I have learned to shoot slingshots with eye protection from the beginnin, so it is a part of my shooting sequence that adds confidence and "feels" necessary. I also do not anchor my pouch near my face even with the glasses on. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Im an idiot...and dont. I also dont hold my catty to my face. Rufus didnt either from what i know...maybe he was an idiot too? Either way, i have my boys wear them now, and i would recommend it to a new comer for sure. But since i dont bow shoot with them, i dont SS shoot with them either.

Paul.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good_ Distorion Free _maker of safety glasses?


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Dont wear them . I check my gear before every shot .

Cheers

AL


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes I do. I shot one, looked down to get another ball and had the one I just shot, ricochet off of the frames of my glasses.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I always wear them I shoot a lot of firearms and air guns so I'm use to wearing them.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't wear them, shooting butterfly can be dangerous (I've did have an incident when I was learning, I was lucky) ... I test my frame to withstand 30+kg at least ... and at the first signs of band tearing I stop shooting and replace them ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't and I KNOW I should because I suffered a 21 day hospital stay from a slingshot misfire. So yes I'm ignorant but to be fair I was doing something very crazy at the time which I'll not be attempting again. So yes they are a very good idea.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Interesting.

I got absolute shiit on another thread of my son shooting his catty because he didnt have sefety glasses on.

Even got named a bad parent, playing with his safety etc.

Now where im from a catty is for game. 100%.

He is out taking rabbits with me and with the dogs catching our dinner.

Im out some nights taking a few pheasants for the pot etc.

Glasses is something ive never been brought up with.

I dont use them when im dropping 81mm mortars on an enemy...i wont be using them when im shooting 9.5mm balls at a rabbit.

Just me though.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't usually. Only had one experience of the band breaking at the fork. I caught it with my hand before it got to my eye though. I'm really lucky.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I have. 4 year old son & we shoot together all the time, so I do it to set the good example.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually use them now when I am testing a new shooter(and a glove) and they have saved me twice. But I am either getting cocky or careless. So I don't wear them as much as I did in the beginning. No New sailor ever fell out of the rigging.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

I try to use them as often as I can, especially when shooting a strong slingy or when I shoot Butterfly. But sometimes you forget about them, foolish but true...


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

I have to because i have glaucoma in one eye and cant risk losing my good eye. :nono:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Always! I used to shoot a lot of skeet. One range over a guy blew his shot gun to pieces. I felt and herd the concussion he never
thought it would happen.Happily he had on shooting glasses!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Not glasses but a face shield I use when cutting rock(precious and semiprecious stone! Works well. Somewhat like a welder would wear but made from fine mesh wire.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I wear my prescription glasses.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

absolutely...not wearing them is like playing russian roulette.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

i never were them because they make me look like a idiot lol same with sunglasses they protect your eyes but i don't like to were them


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Really. It's important to look cool.






And for everybody who was going to ask... No. That isn't me.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I wear them nearly every shoot. Or at least sun glasses if its way to bright.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Absolutely yes! And normal eye wear isn't enough. Years ago my boss in a bike shop was cleaning up an aluminum hub on a wire wheel, wearing his everyday glasses; a wire flew off and penetrated his plastic lens, stopping just short of his eyeball. Eyesight is so incredibly fragile and precious ... how can any reasonable person chance an accident?*

*There's probably less of a catastrophic risk with unprotected sex. *

*But if something untoward does happen, you'll have to decide between the Daryl Hannah eye patch (Kill Bill) or the Dennis Hopper glass eye (Water World). From a shooter's perspective, the latter would probably be the better choice; should you ever run out of ammo, you can always pop that sucker out and zang it down range like a marble.*


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Ry-shot said:


> i dont aim so there is no need because the band is never near my face , i keep the slingshot at chest height and the band / pouch at chest height http://cdn.slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/smile.png


 I believe that they are more for protection from objects coming back at you than your bands or pouch


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I always wear my shooting prescription glasses with shatter proof lens. I was out shooting the other day and a marble bounced off a tree, came back and smashed my right lens out of the frame and into my cheek right beneath my eye, never did find that lens and bruised my face a little. Imagine if I wasn't wearing protection.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

What safety glasses do you all recommend? It appears not all of them are shatter proof.

What do you think of these?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I wear the ones Nathan sells at Simple Shot. Really comfortable.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I also wear the ones Nathan sells and Cjw is correct when he said they are comfortable. Going to get another pair of the copper color.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of what I wear while hunting and in the field, including my gloves !









And the mask I wear EVERY time I'm testing !









Go ahead and laugh, I still have both my eyes and my teeth are still in my jaw.

For those you you that think it is funny, take a piece of tubing, your choice, pull it back to 500% elongation and let it hit you in the face .... hope you can find your smashed eye ball !

If you think it is not going to happen to you ... it is not a matter of if, it is a matter of when ... and eventually it will happen ! If you don't believe me, nice knowing you cyclops !

wll


----------



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

Nope, but then again, had no issues *knocks on wood*


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Always. I believe in Murphy's Law. I've had too many shot bounce back, not to mention a band letting go from the fork when shooting flats. Then there is the occasional breaking band. It doesn't happen often, but often enough to heed.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I always do, safety glass or impact resistant sunglasses are always always always always within reach or on my face. I have many many pairs of the right glasses and I wear them. I do a lot of "dangerous" things in both play and work so it is second nature for me. I thank my Dad as my Dad pounded it into my head when I was a kid shooting slingshots/pellet rifles/real guns/handloading/ as well as many other "dangerous" things to the eyesight. They have saved me many times in my life and not just form slingshot injuries. I would be typing this in brail if I had not had them on everytime I launched any type of projectile regardless of launching device at hand. As pgandy alluded to....Murphy and Mother Nature are both out to get you 24/7.

My one thing I do that I probably should not is that I do shoot at free swinging lightweight thin steel plate targets with lead ammo (only) from slingshots. The ringing sound of a hit makes my inner child giggle even if it is one of the "don't do's" with slingshots. With the proper eyewear the worst I risk is a nasty bruise. Has not happened yet but I know I may be due someday.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Sean said:


> It's a beautiful weather here lately in B.C, so it's been finding me getting out plinking a fair bit.
> Today I ambled out to the range, a 7 or so minute walk from home where I know I'm safe with distances
> and ricochet's.
> 
> ...


Wow Sean!

*I know this is an old post, but the information is still quite relevant.*

That was a really close call, there. That broken piece would have been just as effective as a frickin' spear in the eye. :stickpoke: Glad you dodged that bullet, so to speak. Yeah, I am an advocate of saving sight. I wear my safety glasses whenever I am shooting. It just seems easy to pick them up, and put them on. I have programmed myself to do a hand full of things automatically. Like making sure the car is locked, turning out the light leaving a room, and putting on the glasses, etc. I need to find some kind of eye protection for my Dog. He has to be right there with me no matter what I am doing. So I sometimes leave him in the house, but he gets offended if I do. He is a curious little character, and it would kill me if I hurt him. The way I figure it, is the more you shoot, the more the risk increases for something to happen. :nono:

Something to think about,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

wll said:


> Here is a pic of what I wear while hunting and in the field, including my gloves !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Save Your Eyes! I totally agree with Wll.*

Still beating a dead horse. I have run across quite a few one-eyed guys over the years. A couple of them said they wear eye protection, since they are getting a little short on eye balls. Some had medical reasons for the loss of one eye, and some had some F up happen to them. At 57 years old, I am quite fond of being able to see things in stereo. It's just not worth the risk to me.

SSS


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I do. No reason for me not too.


----------

